# smoking a cigar with a hard drag.



## autobodyrpr17 (May 16, 2012)

quick question, maybe operator error.
I just smoked a natural drew estate and it had a very hard drag. Dont know what can cause that but im sure i cut it right. Anything else that can cause that?


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

A few things to check for, squeeze the cigar lightly allt he way down and see if there are any firm spots. The cigar should have a slight give, but not be totally spongy. And hard or firm spots may indicate a knot, or over pack in that area. you can do two things, One is roll the firm area between your fingers lightly and hope it loosens the firm spot, or Two you can get a draw tool. A draw tool is like a long small nail on a handle. Basically you take the long nail and stick it into the cigar, and pull it out, which will loosen the hard or firm pack, and make drawing easier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It's called a tight "draw". There are a few things that can cause it & these are: To tightly rolled, Over humidified, a plug as described by Chris or just plain crap tobacco. A draw tool will indeed help the issue if you are enjoying the flavours, if not just toss it. Drew estates are usually of reasonable construction so it is entirely possible you either got a dud or it was over humidified.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

A tight draw sounds better than "hard drag."

View attachment 67470


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

All good advice here.
I also use a very small drill bit. It tends not to crack the wrappers.
Also, let the cigar warm up before you try and probe.
Or just toss it and get another....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

jphank said:


> A tight draw sounds better than "hard drag."
> 
> View attachment 67470


Thanks for the laugh, I needed it!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

What you do in your personal life is of no business of mine, but I don't know if this is the right forum to be discussing a topic like this...

Oh wait, you are talking about smoking a cigar that has a tight draw. Never mind, my misunderstanding.


----------



## autobodyrpr17 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry I didn't use the proper words not an expert like you guys (nomomomo's, Fuzzy). But thanks for the good advise (asmartbull, tazhaz, chris1360)


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Try poking a toothpick into either end of the cigar in the center. It might work if the tight spot doesn't run the full length. Whatever you do, don't do a hard drag. It'll make the cigar taste terrible.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

A paper clip straightened out is my draw tool of choice. Works every time!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

PM the username "Boom". He makes the finest draw tool of all time. He custom designed one for me, to my spec, which saved an entire box of Cuban churchills.

Here's a* link* and be sure to follow the others in the thread.

Pretty fun read.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> A paper clip straightened out is my draw tool of choice. Works every time!


Me too.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> PM the username "Boom". He makes the finest draw tool of all time. He custom designed one for me, to my spec, which saved an entire box of Cuban churchills.
> 
> Here's a* link* and be sure to follow the others in the thread.
> 
> Pretty fun read.


Don, how do those flutes work? I can see myself pulling that back through a 'gar and ripping chunks of tobacco out...


----------

